# Running jobs on a server.



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Dec 22, 2009)

What is the trick to start for example a job on a server through an ssh connection and to be able to disconnect without killing the still running job? I guess it's the same as keeping a task running under you username after logout. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## mk (Dec 22, 2009)

`$ top [b]&[/b]`
thus send in background. take a look at  sysutils/screen too


----------



## aragon (Dec 22, 2009)

Rather sysutils/tmux instead of screen.

But yup, you can just background the job and logout.


----------



## mickey (Dec 22, 2009)

See nohup(1)


----------



## crsd (Dec 22, 2009)

Or, if you need to execute job later, at specified time, try using at()


----------



## anomie (Dec 22, 2009)

All good suggestions, and to the list I'd add cron(8). (at(1) is definitely more appropriate for one-off jobs, though.)


----------

